# 250 million years into the future



## Lucas (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, I have pondered on the idea on writing a novel or create a game set 250 million years in the future, set in Pangaea Ultima.








Humanity will have gone extinct since long ago, and the ecosystems would look entirely different. What I am most interested in is the climactic situation in 250 million years, as well as whether there would be less electro-magnetism, which I guess could affect evolution pretty much.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Mar 5, 2013)

I am tempted to type the followining in ALL CAPS, but will refrain from that .)

You want to check out this website and the DVD that goes with it:
The FUTURE IS WILD | FIW Globe
This deal with EXACTLY the WhatIf you are thinking of. Climate, Evolution, the works.

Have Fun


----------



## Lucas (Mar 5, 2013)

I have already seen the series, but thank you anyway 

I even plagued myself through the horrible animated spin-off


----------



## Guru Coyote (Mar 5, 2013)

Heh, there you go.


----------



## Lucas (Mar 5, 2013)

What I was thinking was basically to write a story where the main protagonists are members of a post-human sentient species. ^^


----------



## mbartelsm (Mar 5, 2013)

The problem is that 65 million years ago, there was nothing remotely resembling a human; 250 million years in the future is even less likely, that is IF humans evolve into something else instead of just becoming extinct


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 5, 2013)

You can add some kind of semi science, like humans visual spectrum depended entirely on movement. Or, we hunted in packs (soldiers) and utilized common materials such as metals and plastic to overcome our rivals.

As sarcastic that sounds, I'm being serious


----------



## Lucas (Mar 5, 2013)

mbartelsm said:


> The problem is that 65 million years ago, there was nothing remotely resembling a human; 250 million years in the future is even less likely, that is IF humans evolve into something else instead of just becoming extinct



This species won't be posthuman. 

Rather post-cephalopod. ^^


----------



## Shockley (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucas said:


> This species won't be posthuman.
> *
> Rather post-cephalopod*. ^^



 I already love it.


----------



## wordwalker (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucas said:


> This species won't be posthuman.
> 
> Rather post-cephalopod. ^^





Shockley said:


> I already love it.



Because everything's better with Cthulhu.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Mar 7, 2013)

This species in the future... gives the idea of timetravel stories an interesting twist...


----------



## Lucas (Mar 7, 2013)

I find the idea that the POV characters always must be human quite... boring. In humans vs aliens/non-humans, human are most often turned into the boring uptight dudes or the befuddled clueless normal guys who just try to survive. Unless they are encountering "elvish" species - then the humans are usually more relaxed.

I wrote an entire book from goblin perspective.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Mar 7, 2013)

I've read  more than one - very good - book where the 'humans' were portrayed as the 'aliens' ... when this is done well, it's a very powerful way to hold up a mirror to your own beliefs and morals.


----------



## Lucas (Mar 7, 2013)

I doubt I would want any humans in that story.


----------



## Iamfenian (Mar 8, 2013)

The idea hurts my head GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

